# HF Gerson Disposable Respirator - cheaper than cartridges



## NormG

Thank you for the review. I will have to get some of these next time I am in HF


----------



## MLWilson

"...organic vapors…" (???) At my age, I've kinda grown accustomed to my organic vapors.


----------



## DocSavage45

Hey Paul, Thanks for the review. Don't have one close and there's they shipping, and I'm looking for one that doesn't steam my glasses or irritate my face.


----------



## Tennessee

I have been pleasantly surprised by this one Doc. It doesn't allow anything to steam up, glasses or shield when on the lathe. So far, nothing I spray in my shop, mostly lacquer, varnish and shellac, I cannot detect any smell when I wear this. 
And I recently lathed out a large old growth cedar bowl, red aromatic, and never smelled it while on the lathe until I took off the mask.


----------



## cicerojoe

Thanks for the review. HF has some real junk but also some real gems.


----------



## TDominy

Thanks for the review, I have seen these at HF and wondered about them. I am going to go get one now.


----------

